# Topics > Fall & Winter RoadTrips >  Phoenix to NYC-What is safest route

## fauxpau

Hello-Moving from Phx to NYC and traveling between 1/28/13 -2/2/13. Can someone help suggest the best safest route. one dog, and 3 drivers. I have a Kia SUV, should I drive my car or fork over for a rental. Just nervous-heard that the roads and weather is snowy.
REALLY appreciate any and all advice!. thanks so much!

----------


## Mass Tim

Welcome to the RoadTrip America Forum!

While it is impossible to tell this far in advance what the weather is likely to be on your route on the specific days you plan to travel, you can create a couple of different routes so you will have alternates in case of bad weather.

The quickest route shows to be getting on I-40, then taking I-44 to I-70.

As far as renting a car - how would you get your own vehicle to your destination in that case? Bear in mind there can be heavy fees associated with a one-way rental. Since you are moving, you'd want to take your own vehicle. If you have any questions as to its integrity, make sure to have a competent mechanic give the vehicle an inspection before you leave for your trip.

----------

